# A commentary on Pistons fans



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone who watched the game on TV last night could tell that there were quite a few Pistons fans invading AWA. I was there, so I got to witness their behavior first hand. I will say without reservation that they are the rudest and most inconsiderate fans in the entire NBA.

During the first quarter, I was walking in the concourse looking for something to eat when three drunken 20-something girls wearing Pistons jerseys get up in my face and yell "Detroit basketball" and just walked away laughing. If that's what I have to go through to be with a girl, I'm staying celibant for the rest of my life.

One interesting note was that there was a cluster of Piston fans of about 15 strong sitting less than ten rows behind the Suns bench. On the floor, there were three AWA security guards between them and the guards were staring at them all night. Nothing ever happened though.

After thinking about it the "slum Detroit" video shown at ARCO, it's ironic. The city itself is cleaned up, yet their fans are abysimal, rude, and uncaring. Their attitude is a reflection of how Detroit was pictured in that video.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Anyone who watched the game on TV last night could tell that there were quite a few Pistons fans invading AWA. I was there, so I got to witness their behavior first hand. I will say without reservation that they are the rudest and most inconsiderate fans in the entire NBA.
> 
> During the first quarter, I was walking in the concourse looking for something to eat when three drunken 20-something girls wearing Pistons jerseys get up in my face and yell "Detroit basketball" and just walked away laughing. If that's what I have to go through to be with a girl, I'm staying celibant for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...



And there were probably a bunch of other Pistons fans sitting around the arena that were not unruly, you are basing it off of just three girls?. Be careful not to make blanket statements here. In essence, you are saying that everyone in the Detroit forum is abysmal, rude and uncaring. In reality, every team that contends has some abysmal, rude and uncaring fans. I don't think it'd have bothered you as much if we'd have won the game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Detroit does have some lousy fans. I.E. the Brawl? Someone throwing a cup of beer on Ron.....


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> And there were probably a bunch of other Pistons fans sitting around the arena that were not unruly, you are basing it off of just three girls?. Be careful not to make blanket statements here. In essence, you are saying that everyone in the Detroit forum is abysmal, rude and uncaring. In reality, every team that contends has some abysmal, rude and uncaring fans. I don't think it'd have bothered you as much if we'd have won the game.


To be honest, it would have win or lose. If there is a nice, caring side to Pistons fans, they sure do a good job of sitting in the background and not letting themselves be heard.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I can't really comment. I don't know any Piston fans, and have never been to Detroit. But there is alot of mess that seems to happen with them.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Life is too short to throw tantrums of such insignificance.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

sunsaz said:


> Anyone who watched the game on TV last night could tell that there were quite a few Pistons fans invading AWA. I was there, so I got to witness their behavior first hand. I will say without reservation that they are the rudest and most inconsiderate fans in the entire NBA.
> 
> During the first quarter, I was walking in the concourse looking for something to eat when three drunken 20-something girls wearing Pistons jerseys get up in my face and yell "Detroit basketball" and just walked away laughing. If that's what I have to go through to be with a girl, I'm staying celibant for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...


How many diehard Piston fans do you know that goto Suns home games? There called bandwagoners and you should hardly use them to pass judgement on a whole city.

That video showed pictures that were supposed to show the after facts of the racial riots of 1968... I hardly think no matter what you think of Pistons fans, that is the right thing to show at a basketball game. 

As a Detroiter, this kind of thread upsets me so much I have to laugh...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> I can't really comment. I don't know any Piston fans, and have never been to Detroit. But there is alot of mess that seems to happen with them.


Even if you would goto Detroit that wouldn't give you a good judgement of anything. The Pistons play in a rich suburb that is about an hour drive time away during game times. No player lives, practices, or probally goes to the city, yet they use pictures of the city against the team lol


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

As a Piston fan I don't think your biased opinions are fair to make. Yes, there may be some obnoxious pigs that are Piston fans but is there not fans like that for every team? Reguardless, that video at Arco was not necessary at all.

Although I can see why some people would have a biased opinion because of the brawl at the Palace, you have to remember that beer throwing drunks are not the only people that are Piston fans. They are just the ones crazy enough to go down to Phoenix for the game and get the attention they want. They are also the kind of people who give people like yourself biased opinions when we have entire families that are Piston fans all around Detroit and it suburbs.

So don't get upset when I say,

Deeetroit Basketball!!


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

kamego said:


> Even if you would goto Detroit that wouldn't give you a good judgement of anything. The Pistons play in a rich suburb that is about an hour drive time away during game times. No player lives, practices, or probally goes to the city, yet they use pictures of the city against the team lol


Call us the Auburn Hills Pistons! :cheers:


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Just to give you a heads up, sure they mighta been Piston fans and sure they mighta been rude obnoxious and rowdy....but that doesnt mean they were from Detroit. They could very well live in your hometown and just happen to be fans of the team. I live in Windsor near Detroit and I visit as often as possible and can tell ya first hand that I enjoy going there and meeting new people and have never had any problem.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

my 8th grade science teacher was a Pistons fan . . . and he wasn't rude . . only Piston fan i personally know . . and he was actually nice, since i went for the Pistons in the finals, he bumped my grade up from a B to an A . . . just throwing in my 2 cents


----------

